# Over/underwater



## Tabby (Jul 21, 2021)

If my outdoor potted plant is droopy and I water it and it perks back up again but then the next day it’s droopy again what does that mean? Thanks in advance


----------



## Curlygreenfingers (Jul 21, 2021)

How dry is the soil when you water it? 
Is the plant pot bound maybe it needs re-potting?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 21, 2021)

Tabby
Are you using a good amount of water
My plants that size can drink gals depending on pot size as well as the plant too


----------



## Curlygreenfingers (Jul 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Tabby
> Are you using a good amount of water
> My plants that size can drink gals depending on pot size as well as the plant too


Maybe stand it in a tray over night
If it's really dry. 
@Tabby are you watering from the bottom of the pot?


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 21, 2021)

What site are you coming from?


----------



## Curlygreenfingers (Jul 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> What site are you coming from?


Sorry you talking to me?


----------



## Tabby (Jul 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Tabby
> Are you using a good amount of water
> My plants that size can drink gals depending on pot size as well as the plant too


I think the pot is 20 gals and I would say I give it about a gal and a half every couple days. Right now the soil is not soaked but it does still look dark. I just find it weird that when I water the plant it perks up but the next morning it’s droopy again. Especially the top.


----------



## Tabby (Jul 21, 2021)

Curlygreenfingers said:


> Maybe stand it in a tray over night
> If it's really dry.
> @Tabby are you watering from the bottom of the pot?


It’s not that dry. That’s why I’m concerned about overwatering. And I’ve never heard of watering from the bottom. I thought that it wasn’t good for the plant to sit in water? I watered it on Sunday and then it was drooping a little yesterday so I gave it some water and it perked back up. But this morning it’s drooping again especially at the top.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 21, 2021)

Its has been very hot and dry where I am how so you?
Not much 1 gal for a plant of fair size to drink, I bet you are not watering enough 
Try doing what greehands said get a tray under pot and water the plant (from above or below for now) and really give it a big drink, it wont hurt it once if you slightly over water it will bounce back.
Once the water flows out the bottom let it set for an hr and remove the excess from the tray.
Feel the plant and lift to feel the weight.
That is a fully water pot.


----------



## Curlygreenfingers (Jul 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Its has been very hot and dry where I am how so you?
> Not much 1 gal for a plant of fair size to drink, I bet you are not watering enough
> Try doing what greehands said get a tray under pot and water the plant (from above or below for now) and really give it a big drink, it wont hurt it once if you slightly over water it will bounce back.
> Once the water flows out the bottom let it set for an hr and remove the excess from the tray.
> ...


I agree, sounds like it's being underwatered, I usually leave out the feed for a day or two if they are underwatered as this burns them.
Stressed plants can't absorb nutrients very well.


----------



## Tabby (Jul 21, 2021)

Thanks so much guys. I just gave it a little drink to see how it reacts. If it perks up I will do what you said tonight. Honestly I’ve never watered till water ran out the bottom. I would have to put like 3 or 4 gals for it to do that and I’m scared that I’ll kill it. I know it’s a weed but overwatering can kill even a weed. Write?


----------



## Curlygreenfingers (Jul 21, 2021)

Tabby said:


> Thanks so much guys. I just gave it a little drink to see how it reacts. If it perks up I will do what you said tonight. Honestly I’ve never watered till water ran out the bottom. I would have to put like 3 or 4 gals for it to do that and I’m scared that I’ll kill it. I know it’s a weed but overwatering can kill even a weed. Write?


You won't over water it if the water is running out the bottom of the pot. 
It can kill a plant but your not overwatering it and it wouldnt die just like that. 
They are tuff weeds really.


----------



## leafminer (Jul 21, 2021)

My Grow #2 has been sitting in the garden soaked, it is raining every day, it doesn't have any problems. Worry less.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2021)

What happens is when you water they stand up and are ready for the sun. Then it gets hot and the sun beats down on them and if there isn't enough water they will droop. When you see them drooping water them real good and check on them in about an hour and look at the difference. Ive had Elephant ears almost laying on the ground. I would water them real good and in about an hour they are standing right back up.


----------



## Tabby (Jul 21, 2021)

You guys are the best I don’t know what I would do without you. I’m learning so much from all of you Thanks so much


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 21, 2021)

Tabbys Avatar is a tease.


----------



## Tabby (Jul 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Tabbys Avatar is a tease.


(BLUSHING)


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 21, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Tabbys Avatar is a tease.


Most likely Maybe she is A



LOL
Just kidding again


----------



## Tabby (Jul 21, 2021)

A man slayer maybe


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 21, 2021)

Tabby said:


> A man slayer maybe


Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Tabby (Jul 21, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


>



Exactly


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 21, 2021)

Tabby said:


> Exactly


Coolio


----------



## Bubba (Jul 21, 2021)

Tabby said:


> You guys are the best I don’t know what I would do without you. I’m learning so much from all of you Thanks so much


Watch some of the time lapse videos of growth, they go up and down regularly.

Bubba


----------

